# Big barracudda! Fun catch



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Very fun to reel this guy in. Found myself a little intimidated dehooking him with that big eye darting around at me and those razor sharp teeth. All the visions of snapper coming to the surface sliced in half were coming to the surface in my mind =/ I took him down tho, no mercy.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats great. Did you bring him in on that spinning gear?


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch! It always drives me nuts seeing them under the boat just waiting to take my fish and not being able to catch them on anything I throw at them.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

WHAT BARRACUDA ?????


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice fish! they are fun to catch and can be very difficult to get them to bite..


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

You do understand why the eye was darting around don't you...



Great catch!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Please keep posting - OBTW nice catch!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

More....More...More....


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

After seeing one come out of the water and split a mingo in half, there's no way my hand is getting anywhere near the mouth.

Ted


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

whats the deal on eating those guys ... i get mixed reports ... can you eat them here ?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

They are great eating, pretty white meat. With there being so few fish you can keep they are sure worth bringing home. Great fun to catch too.


----------



## grippingrain (Jul 24, 2009)

When the line tightens and the hook is set nothing else matters to you at that moment. Not only have you caught a fish you have captured the beauty and essence of the sea.


----------



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

nice fish!!!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Good lord girl! Nice catch. If you are fishing out of destin them big cudas are everywhere.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow!! What a gir... i mean barracuda!!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

'cudas are fun to catch. as long as you're not in a king tournament. they can get pretty frisky when boatside too. we had one land in the boat a few years back. needless to say, one side of the boat ended up with wayyyyyy too many guys on it. nice fish and thanks for posting.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Was there a Fish In that Picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:banghead


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Ihave dreamed of someone like you! I even had a tattoo of my dream womanput on my leg and whenI look at it, it reminds me of you..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i personally wont eat a cuda but damn sure will put out a chunk for sharks


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_lblFullMessage>Ihave dreamed of someone like you! I even had a tattoo of my dream womanput on my leg and whenI look at it, it reminds me of you..

















</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Thats intresting, cause i am an artist, check my latest mermaid.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Very beautiful, I searched threw about a thousand mermaids before I found mine, where was yours when I was looking :doh .


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice 'cuda. When I used to dive, I had one get close enough to me I could see his eye too. I think I sucked down about 500 lbs of air in just a couple of breaths.

By the way, you obviouslycan catch a fish, and you can draw a pretty fair picture, but your true calling was a *BIKINIMODEL!*

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

> *pelagicone (8/31/2009)*Very beautiful, I searched threw about a thousand mermaids before I found mine, where was yours when I was looking :doh .


Ya'll get a room.... and take pictures.... and post them. :moon


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

> *hjorgan (8/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *pelagicone (8/31/2009)*Very beautiful, I searched threw about a thousand mermaids before I found mine, where was yours when I was looking :doh .
> ...


LOL...

BTW,nice fish huntress!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *hjorgan (8/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *pelagicone (8/31/2009)*Very beautiful, I searched threw about a thousand mermaids before I found mine, where was yours when I was looking :doh .
> ...


Don't you just wish it was that easy. I am a fully armed woman. Fish aren't the only things I can suddenly steal breath away from. :blownaway


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *mikeshep (9/1/2009)*Nice Snapper!:usaflag


oh damn.. pink one :toast


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (8/29/2009)*Very fun to reel this guy in. Found myself a little intimidated dehooking him with that big eye darting around at me and those razor sharp teeth. All the visions of snapper coming to the surface sliced in half were coming to the surface in my mind =/ I took him down tho, no mercy.


Hey Steph, John , my step son finally caught one on our last snapper trip, He has been trying all summer with our home made tube lures and one finally took it.About the same size as that one.It was a good fight for him.Are you on vacation this week or something?We are going out to the rig whatever day this holiday weekend is best if notevery dayif you want to go.I have one extra seat.If you don't mind fish'n with the boyz, Me, John and Bren.

Just thought I would ask since my retarded Brother is affraid to leave the pass in the USS piece.oke.Shoot me a PM if you want to go.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mikeshep (9/1/2009)*Nice Snapper!:usaflag
> ...


I realize that I'm asking for it by posting these photos but I do expect some respect on here like everyone else. Keep it up and I will stop posting.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice cuda! What did you hook him on? Did you use spinning gear or conventional?

I'm all about off color jokes but lets show some respect guys....

Not to mention if you scare off a women posting pics of nice catches........I'm sure you'll become unpopular with the rest of the crowd.....lol

Also, Lane may come after you and she can whoop ass!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, worked him on the spining reel behind me in the photo. Its my penn 750.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

nice cuda. did you keep him? dont mind the others, just keep posting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know why cudas get such disrespect, they fight and taste great. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice cuda. There even more fun when you are stupid enough to shoot one with your speargun underwater about that size there. Not that I have ever done that. :doh

And keep posting.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

No I didn't keep him, I know they tast great but I've always been scared of them. How do you know the safe ones from the bad? I don't like taking chances on this kind of thing. Thoughts?


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (9/2/2009)*Nice cuda. There even more fun when you are stupid enough to shoot one with your speargun underwater about that size there. Not that I have ever done that. :doh
> 
> And keep posting.


Sounds like a blast to me. Only things I've ever shot were mullet and sheepshead.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

just always heard about the mercury levels and so on...but, as on here, people eat them all the time...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Unfortunately there is no way of telling if a cuda has ciguatera unless you buy a cigua-check kit that is like some sort of chemistry set that checks for the toxin in the meat. I will say however that ciguatera is not very common in the northern gulf and I've eaten plenty of cudas without incident. For safety purposes I only keep cudas 3' or less as they are less likely to have built up a dangerous amount of the toxin in their bodies.


----------



## Chuck's Charters (Oct 3, 2007)

I've always heard theycan give youciguatera poisoning. Fun to catch on tube lures and they jump like crazy! The Chevron has a nice cuda population just waiting to be exploited. Oh yea, nice catch!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Mullet and sheephead...Take it you've tried spearfishing or with a pole spear while snorkeling? If you liked that, it's even more fun diving, and gettin in to bigger an better and more fish.



Other than shooting a cuda... they just don't die, and they get really bad attitudes when injured. Shot one right thru the head with a 6 foot long 3/8th" thick shaft, and Brandy put another one thru him, and still couldn't control him for about 5 minutes of pure terrifying jaw snapping hell that about made me soil myself. Ahhh...what a day.



Should think about diving if you haven't already...lot a fun, and no $20 lures to lose like you said! :letsdrink


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (9/2/2009)*Mullet and sheephead...Take it you've tried spearfishing or with a pole spear while snorkeling? If you liked that, it's even more fun diving, and gettin in to bigger an better and more fish.
> 
> Other than shooting a cuda... they just don't die, and they get really bad attitudes when injured. Shot one right thru the head with a 6 foot long 3/8th" thick shaft, and Brandy put another one thru him, and still couldn't control him for about 5 minutes of pure terrifying jaw snapping hell that about made me soil myself. Ahhh...what a day.
> 
> Should think about diving if you haven't already...lot a fun, and no $20 lures to lose like you said! :letsdrink


I've done some shallow diving but have yet to get certified, 30' is the deepest I've gone. I need to pay the money and get it over with.I have a pole spear.


----------



## Chuck's Charters (Oct 3, 2007)

Just watched the video on www.cigua.com for cigua-check. It's a 3 part test that takes 50 minutes total. You get 3 sparate tests for $30. I'd never chance eatinga cudaw/o first testing.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *Chuck's Charters (9/2/2009)*Just watched the video on www.cigua.com for cigua-check. It's a 3 part test that takes 50 minutes total. You get 3 sparate tests for $30. I'd never chance eatinga cudaw/o first testing.


I'm gonna have to agree with you. I do wish more of us would keep them causeI despise loosing good fish to them and goodwrecks.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mikeshep (9/1/2009)*Nice Snapper!:usaflag
> ...




Damn dude that was rude, and about ******* as hell. Do some of you guys even have a girl friend or friend girl? By all the lame comments and innuendos I would suspect not other than your hanes 9-12. Esp the "oh yea didnt notice the fish in the pic blah blah" . Geez give it a rest, some of you look so stupid and or disrespectful. Have a girl on the forum to post reports with pics and half of you gotta act like 5th graders. Glad my girl isnt on here i might actually take offense by some of the crap that dribbles out of your mouth. 





Anywho nice catch, thanks for posting!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Omega - that's probably thereason that we don't have more female members. Keep posting Huntress, hopefully the knuckleheads will cool it.


----------

